# Erfahrungen mit PlcSim (ProSim) V5.4 und Delphi?



## Cliff (22 November 2007)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit S7- PlcSim, bzw. dem ProSim Interface in der aktuellen Version 5.4 gesammelt?

Ich habe eine ältere Anwendung für PlcSim  <5.4 mit dem Prosim- OCX realisert, die eigentlich bislang auch funktionierte.
Nun habe ich auf PlcSim V5.4 hochgerüstet. Danach wollte die Anwendung nicht mehr so richtig (Keine Reaktion auf PlcSim bei laufendem Programm).
Nach etwas Forschung habe ich heraus gefunden, dass das Upgrade auf V5.4 die alten OCX- Sachen auf dem Rechner gelassen hat, welche aber wohl nicht mehr mit der aktuellen PlcSim- Version funktionieren.

Nun habe ich mir aus der aktuellen S7ProSim- DLL die Typdatei 'extrahiert' und das Ganze in Delphi (V7) integriert. Ich kann nun die entstandene 'Komponente' auf meine Anwendung setzen und parametrieren.
Im Delphi habe ich die Methoden 'Connect' und 'BeginScanNotify' angewendet.
Nun mein Problem:
- Connect funktioniert (Zumindest ohne Fehlermeldung)
- Bei BeginScanNotify stürzt die Anwendung ab (Unzul. Zugriff Speicher xxx)

Ich scheitere also direkt am Anfang:-(
Das Handbuch von Siemens ist keine Hilfe, da dort nur rudimentäre Hilfe zu VB und Co. gegeben wird...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Lazarus™ (25 November 2007)

Was genau machst du mit PlcSim und deinem Delphi Programm ?
Atm weiss ich nur , das die Schnittstelle des PlcSim erweitert/verbessert wurde...   
Wäre schön, wenn du sagst, was genau du machen willst, da mich sowas auch immer interessiert was andere so machen...


----------



## Cliff (25 November 2007)

Hi,
ich habe (hatte  ) mir ein kleines Tool geschrieben, das als Bindeglied zwischen Trysim und PlcSim fungierte (Hin- und  herschaufeln von E/A- Daten). Wollte es wieder für einen kleinen Test reaktivieren, allerdings verbindet sich das alte, immer noch registrierte OCX nicht mit PlcSim 5.4 (Keine Fehlermeldung, allerdings auch keine Reaktion auf PlcSim).

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 November 2007)

Cliff schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe (hatte  ) mir ein kleines Tool geschrieben, das als Bindeglied zwischen Trysim und PlcSim fungierte (Hin- und  herschaufeln von E/A- Daten).


He, das hört sich interessant an!
Meinst du dass es mit diesem OCX auch möglich wärePlcsim mit Ethernetanbindung "auszustatten"? Also dass man sich ein kleines Programm schreibt das auf Port 102 lauscht, und die Daten 1:1 an Pclsims MPI-Schnittstelle weiterleitet.

In der neuen Version kann man zwar die Anbindung auf Ethernet umstellen, aber habs mit einem Leitsystem getestet und bekam keine Verbindung. Frag mich warum man das auswählen kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## herbert1 (26 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
dies interessiert mich auch sehr. Ich arbeite auch sehr gern mit TrySim und PlcSim in Kombination. In TrySim wähle ich als externe SPS PlcSim.
(Super Sache)
Dies funktioniert auch bis zur PlcSim Version 5.3 klasse, aber ab der Version 5.4 nicht mehr.
Habe auch hier im Forum eine Anfrage gestellt, aber leider unterstützt das Cephalos Team PlcSim nicht mehr. --schade, schade--
An deinem Tool wäre ich auch interessiert Cliff.
Evt. hat doch jemand eine Lösung.

Danke und Tschüß


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 November 2007)

Zuerst solltet Ihr mal checken, ob bei euch der Dienst IEPG-Helper läuft. Wenn ja, dann deaktivieren, sonst ist der Port 102 nicht frei zur Verfügung...   Ich beende und deaktiviere diesen Dienst grundsätzlich...
Vielleicht hilft das ja schon weiter mit den Connect-Problemen...


----------



## Cliff (26 November 2007)

@Thomas:
Das mit dem Ethernet sollte wohl klappen, sofern Du weisst was Du auf der Ethernet- Seite zu machen hast. Mit dem ProSim- Interface kannst Du Daten mit PlcSim austauschen und PlcSim 'fernbedienen'.
Aber Vorsicht: OCX funktioniert nur bis Version 5.3 von PlcSim!

@Herbert:
Das Tool ist nichts wirklich Grosses:
ich habe lediglich ein kleines Delphi- Programm in welchem  timergesteuert   ein  bestimmter E- Bereich von TrySim gelesen und nach PlcSim geschrieben, bzw. ein A- Bereich von PlcSim gelesen und nach TrySim geschrieben wird.
Bei beiden Programmen liegt (lag?) jeweils eine gute Doku bei. Bei TrySim ist sogar ein kleines Delphi- Beispielprogramm dabei. Man muss sich nun nur das PlcSim (ProSim) Handbuch schnappen und den dort dokumentierten Part in das Beispiel einfügen.
Fertig...
Ich habe einmal mein altes Minitool, bzw. die wichtige Pascal- Passage beigefügt (Vorsicht: Ist ein 'Misch- Dingens' aus dem alten und neuen Part. Allerdings  kann man gut sehen was da passiert...).

Mit der Version 5.4 von PlcSim stehe ich aber wie schon gesagt im Moment auch noch auf Kriegsfuß ;-)

@Lazarus:
Danke für den Tip. Werde ich 'mal probieren!

Gruss Cliff


----------



## romela (17 Dezember 2007)

Cliff schrieb:


> Mit der Version 5.4 von PlcSim stehe ich aber wie schon gesagt im Moment auch noch auf Kriegsfuß



dear Cliff,
have you found a way to interface to the v5.4 S7ProSim? I'm having the same problem with an application written in Delphi 7. 
I queried Siemens too, but their Hotline didn't provide a solution yet.

regards


----------



## Cliff (17 Dezember 2007)

Hello Romela,

i'm sorry, but i haven' t worked on the software for while due to other, more important projects...

Regards Cliff


----------



## romela (19 Dezember 2007)

Cliff schrieb:


> i'm sorry, but i haven' t worked on the software for while due to other, more important projects...



Ok, thanks.

meanwhile I got the answer from Siemens' Hotline: "sorry, but no Delphi samples are available". It seems that that's all what they want to say on this matter 

Cheers

Romela


----------



## Cliff (20 Dezember 2007)

Hi Romela,
that are no good news 
I beleive that ***mens is focussed only to MS- compilers, since they are married with MS... 

Regards Cliff


----------

